# Alternate filters for Fluval Ebi - and how to switch over?



## Arcteryx

I don't think I'll ever figure out why Fluval included the Nano filter in a shrimp set-up that'll chew up shrimplets (and not that I have any right now, but in the future... hopefully) but I'm contemplating switching to something more shrimplet friendly and wondered if anyone had 

a) any ideas for an alternative filter to put in there
b) how best to transition from one filter to another without any kind of a ammonia/nitrite spike

It's planted with a bunch of wisteria, bacopia and frogbit right now.

I tried an airpumped double-sponge in there briefly running alongside the nano but it made a helluva huge amount of noise - not so much the airpump, but the noise from the air bubbles was really obnoxious. Wondering if a powerhead option on that would work better.

Thanks in advance for any ideas...


----------



## djamm

Well I think the best filter for a small shrimp tank is a foam filter with an air pump...Other considerations are a small ehiem 2213 canister with foam prefilter....


----------



## stonedaquarium

you can use an HOB with a sponge or stainless prefilter... i used that setup in my breeding tanks and i have shrimplets all over... shrimplets are pretty hardy... i have seen some shrimplets alive and well when i clean my HOB i just place them back in the tank  

If you want something that is shrimplet safe... sponge filters will be the best bet... i dont really mind the noise... i have seen some where they use UGF attached to a powerhead... then again... using a powerhead for an ebi might just generate too much flow and blow your shrimps away... lol... 

in your case an AC20 with sponge pre filter would be your best bet


----------



## Flygirl

Yup, same here. Also using a smaller aquaclear HOB with a sponge over the intake. Doesn't have to be anything fancy, I just used one of my old AC sponges from a filter I no longer use, cut a slit in it with a knife and pulled it over the intake. It stays in place on it's own. The suction through the sponge is spread out and pretty low so the shrimp regularly hang out on top... even the littlest of shrimplets.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Since your tank is planted and is only containing shrimp, I don't believe you'll get a spike at all. But in any case, as flygirl suggested, foam prefilter is the answer. I have a Tom Rapids canister on my ADA cube with a foam pre-filter (still waiting for shrimp though).


----------



## Arcteryx

I've got about 10 pygmy cories in there that I've been contemplating giving away, but they seem to be getting along with the shrimp so I've held off on it for now - there's also a couple of otocats. I'll look into that AC20... the canister idea looks attractive too, anything to minimize the clutter inside the tank would be great. I guess I would run both side by side until the media is established in the new filter?

How long do you guys figure that'll take?


----------



## Flygirl

Can't you take the media from the one you want to eliminate and transfer it into the one you want to use?


----------



## AndrewL

Arteryx, when I changed from Fluval nano filter to Eheim canister, I removed nano filter after 10-14 days. The beneficial bacteria also resides on your gravel and plants.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Ok, I just took a look at the Fluval nano filter that's in these things. Best bet is for you to get not clean your filter for at least 2 weeks and take the foam from the filter and squeeze everything into the media of the new filter and then just run it and it should be good enough, IMO.


----------



## Arcteryx

Flygirl said:


> Yup, same here. Also using a smaller aquaclear HOB with a sponge over the intake. Doesn't have to be anything fancy, I just used one of my old AC sponges from a filter I no longer use, cut a slit in it with a knife and pulled it over the intake. It stays in place on it's own. The suction through the sponge is spread out and pretty low so the shrimp regularly hang out on top... even the littlest of shrimplets.


Man, that is some fat happy looking shrimp


----------



## Arcteryx

2wheelsx2 said:


> Ok, I just took a look at the Fluval nano filter that's in these things. Best bet is for you to get not clean your filter for at least 2 weeks and take the foam from the filter and squeeze everything into the media of the new filter and then just run it and it should be good enough, IMO.


I was thinking of doing that but wasn't sure, so I'm glad you were thinking along the same lines... hoping to find a canister filter small enough for the job, or to run with a HOB like the Aquaclear 20. I'll need to modify my lid to make it fit though, looking into that now...

Thanx for the help everyone.


----------



## Atom

Arcteryx, when I had shrimplets in my ebi I simply took some pantyhose and stretched it over the fluval filter to cover the intake. It worked like a charm.


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Arcteryx said:


> hoping to find a canister filter small enough for the job, or to run with a HOB like the Aquaclear 20.


Eheim Classic 2211

Tom Rapids Mini Canister

Both those will work. I chose to go with the Tom Rapids as it was 1/2 the price. And with the 15% off at Big Als it was not a bad deal.


----------



## Rastapus

We have a lot of customers using the Aqua Nova Internal filters with their shrimp tanks. Might be worth a look at $19.99 promo. They seem to have no issues with their intake and shrimp.


----------



## Arcteryx

Atom said:


> Arcteryx, when I had shrimplets in my ebi I simply took some pantyhose and stretched it over the fluval filter to cover the intake. It worked like a charm.


I've got a similar kind of bag over it now except it's starting to look fugly with all the debris and mulm that's building up over the entire thing... and its super hard to clean. I gotta admit it works real well, but ultimately wanting a more elegant & display friendly solution.

I'm not using pantyhose - using a carbon filter bag that I got @ IPU which _just _fits over the entire filter very nicely. Thought it'd be cool if I could do a canister, and save room in the tank at the same time.


----------



## Arcteryx

Rastapus said:


> We have a lot of customers using the Aqua Nova Internal filters with their shrimp tanks. Might be worth a look at $19.99 promo. They seem to have no issues with their intake and shrimp.


Thanks Grant - I'll pop by IPU and take a look in the next couple of days or so.


----------



## Arcteryx

2wheelsx2 said:


> Eheim Classic 2211
> 
> Tom Rapids Mini Canister
> 
> Both those will work. I chose to go with the Tom Rapids as it was 1/2 the price. And with the 15% off at Big Als it was not a bad deal.


Out of curiosity, how's the noise on the Tom Rapids?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

Arcteryx said:


> Out of curiosity, how's the noise on the Tom Rapids?


I am sitting 18" from it at my desk and I hear nothing. It's essentially zero unless you put your head against it.

Edit: You can see it on the left of the tank here:


----------



## Arcteryx

2wheelsx2 said:


> I am sitting 18" from it at my desk and I hear nothing. It's essentially zero unless you put your head against it.
> 
> Edit: You can see it on the left of the tank here:


That looks exactly like something I want to be able to do!

It's upstairs in a quiet part of the house, so being able to keep things quiet and all the gear tucked out of the way is pretty high up on my list. Thanks for including the picture and saving me a request    What tank is that btw, love the layout. I think I saw it in the tank journal too didn't I?


----------



## 2wheelsx2

That's a 30 cm ADA cube (although it's actually about 36 cm tall). Yes, I started a journal when I started the tank on New Year's Day here: http://www.bcaquaria.com/forum/tank-journals-16/ada-cube-garden-1-01-2012-a-23405/


----------



## effox

I agree with Gary, the rapid canister is a nice little unit, however I found I was having to clean it once a week to keep the flow going.

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## 2wheelsx2

effox said:


> I agree with Gary, the rapid canister is a nice little unit, however I found I was having to clean it once a week to keep the flow going.


I just clean my sponge prefilter, but that's probably a good idea to clean it as I haven't touched it once yet, in 2 months.


----------



## stonedaquarium

if you dont like cleaning the prefilters too often... as dirty pre filters restrict flow... get those stainless steel pre filters those work great... shrimplet safe and does not restrict flow like sponge pre filters... canadian aquatics has some... and they work great...


----------



## Atom

If you run a canister can you still have a lid or do you have to go topless?

Curious which one you choose. I may upgrade as well in the future. I hate having to mess with filters in th tank.


----------



## stonedaquarium

depends on what canister.... i have a stainless steel pre filter for my eheim ecco2332 and just fits perfectly.


----------



## Arcteryx

Atom said:


> If you run a canister can you still have a lid or do you have to go topless? Curious which one you choose. I may upgrade as well in the future. I hate having to mess with filters in th tank.


It looks like a lot of folks end up pushing the lid to the side or customizing their tops to fit the tube. I'm sorting out whether or not I should get a HOB like the AC20 or get a canister (Tom Rapids, 2211...). I'm leaning towards the canister right now simply b/c the aesthetics of where the tank is.

What're your own thoughts on it so far? Interested in hearing.


----------

